# 5 eggs



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, My girls has laid 5 eggs now- one every two days since the 15th. I cant seem to get him to budge during the day these last few days (yes she does nights) to check eggs,if he does come out for a feed its when she is in there. I have tried the spatula trick but i'm worried that they are kicking the eggs around to much when i do try. I have read here that i should be checking the eggs but as i didn't mark them i'm not sure what order they are.Is/why it that important to candle them? They will be (hopefully) first time parents
Thanks


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not sure how to help with getting the parents out but I can tell you why candling is important. First to tell whether the eggs are fertile or infertile, though sometimes you can tell just by looking at the eggs. Second to tell if incubated eggs are still developing or DIS( dead in shell) any DIS eggs need to be removed from the nest as they pose a bacterial risk to living babies if they break. Also to monitor the air cell size as changes in air cell size indicate either too much humidity or too little humidity, both can cause problems for the baby. And if you know what to look for candling can help alert you to other problems as well. Susanne has some excellent collages here, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...ore/Other birds/Eggs and Reproductive system/ that will show you what to look for with eggs and candling them.


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks xoxsarahxox will read tonight  but most of the eggs arent to old and one was only laid last night/this morning so should i wait
Thank you for your help


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

After 5 days of full incubation is when you can see development if the egg is fertile.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You also need to be able to check for humidity issues, a lot of problems in the nest can be fixed so that babies hatch out safely. Also, if a baby needs help out you need to be able to get to the egg to assist hatch. 

As to getting them out, the point of the spatula is to get them out with the least amount of jumping around. Are they afraid of your hands? If so, this might work better, as you can push them out. Or which one is less likely to bite? With several of my pairs, one parent will let me pick them up out of the box to check the eggs (but then I have to put them back, they wait for me to do so the spoiled brats lol.)


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

The tame girl is the boss so she is more protective but the aviary boy has only just got bitey, i could get him out before. I will try again in a few days to give the youngest egg some time?
Now i better read about the humidity


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well if you candle now you can mark the eggs. The point of marking the eggs is that if you do end up with DIS eggs you know when they were supposed to hatch and if they don't then you can remove them before they start to rot. It also gives you a general time frame of when eggs are going to hatch. At this point, you'd still be able to tell the difference in the development so marking them should be easy. 

You also need to get the parents used to you checking the box every day. You can tap on the side of the box to get them off the eggs. This lets them know that you're coming into the box. You have to be able to inspect the babies everyday in case of issues.


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't even think that i would see a difference :blush: 
I should realise that i wont hurt him and just do it-ok its late now but on to it tomorrow


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

they arev all infertile by the looks... But a rainbow lorikeet should be hatching next week- got a nice bloody finger checking that pair


----------

